# Ball Pythons in a 100 GALLON



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I was already told I could keep 3-4 ball pythons for like in a 100 GALLON long tank. I was just really looking for reasurence! What do you think?

Or for Acestor i thik thats how you speel it but I wanted alot of experienced advised because I am really considring this.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Yes you can, but it would be better if you had a 100g tall rather then long.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

How tall is a 100 tall. I have never seen one?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

You rather have a tall tank for Ball pythons. It doesn't have to be 100g tall, it could be a 20g tall.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

I think if you could, it would be a good idea to look at custom made reptile tanks, they are usually made out of Melamine, they must have good ventalation, and a nice glass, sliding door with a lock. The heat light, should be on the top, with a type of chicken wire over it, so the snake doesn't reach up. and get burned. try and find someone who will build you a custom cage, or build 1 urself. there much cheaper then a glass tank, and better as far as Im concerned, cuz they keep a good ratio of moisture and air, they are usually better ventilated then a glass tank. Therefore better 4 U, and ur reptile!









malice


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well he is in a 36,18,12 which is a 30 long and I am getting the 100 gallon for free.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes, you could keep 3 possibly 4 adult P. regius in a 100 gallon enclosure, but I would not suggest it. I would house the snakes individually. Housing them individually helps you keep tabs on individual animals health, and if breeding, keep track of genetic lineage of the offspring. Then there is the issue of feeding in a communal set up...all around much better to house individually!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

What about if I just bought one more for my 100 gallon? Because there would be 50 gallons a piece. What do you think. I was thinking of getting a blood python.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Short-tailed pythons are a south east asian species, so I would definately have to say no, not recommended at all in any way shape form or fashion. Never mix continents...general rule of thumb....next issue, two completely different animals with absolutely different requirements.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

What about a Central American Boa. They are about the same size, same reqiuerments: which are 78-85 in day 78-70 at night.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> Never mix continents


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

What could I add into it. I really want another snake. But I want a different one.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

so get another snake with te same temp. and humidity requirements and just split the tank


----------

